# Brotherhood of Blades Giveaway Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Brotherhood of Blades Blu-ray Giveaway*








*Well Go USA* and *HTS* have teamed up for a Blu-ray Giveaway featuring the action film _Brotherhood of Blades_! Due to be officially released on February 10th, _Brotherhood of Blades_ was recently awarded a sold "80" by Mike Edwards. The film features Chen Chang, Shih-Chieh Chin, and Zhu Dan, and carries excellent audio and video attributes to rock your Home Theater. Be sure to checkout Mike Edwards' review of the film on Home Theater Shack!







*Qualifications for the giveaway*:

Qualifications:

Qualification period is from _*February 2, 2015 through February 16, 2015*_.
A random drawing to select the winner from the qualified entries will be held during the week of February 16, 2016.
You must be a registered member as of January 15, 2015 to qualify.
You must have 5 posts during the qualification period. No post padding (25 word minimum per post)!
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway by using the *Brotherhood of Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread*!

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a CONUS address for shipping.


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Very little activity on this one thus far... a good, free, movie is on the line! :T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I bet everybody is just focused on Valentines Day! :kiss: Or maybe the Chane A5rx'-c group buy! :dunno:
Women & speakers, gotta love em!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Last day for qualified entries!

Good luck!


----------

